# Linux wanhaan koneeseen?

## Maumau

Itselläni on vanha (1995-96 aikoihin kasattu) kone. Olen ajatellut asentaa Linuxia siihen, mutta löytyykö mitään siinä toimivaa linuxia? Kovo on todella pieni: 1,5 gt, ramia löytyy vissiin yli 256mt, ehkä jopa enemmän, prossu on joko 200 tai 233 mhz Pentium MMX. Saisiko esim. Gentoota toimimaan siinä, vaikka kääntämisessä kestäisi todella pitkään. Entäs muut Linukat? Mielellään tykkäisin KDEstä tai Fluxboxista ympäristönä.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Ei sille mitään estettä ole. Eniten rajoituksia aiheuttaa tilan vähäisyys, mutta fluxbox nyt ei paljoa tilaa tai tehoja vie.

----------

## Maumau

Gentoon kääntämisessä menisi varmaan tehoillani jonkin aikaa... Mitenkäs Debian KDEllä?

----------

## Obi-Lan

Yhtälailla sekin toimii. Tosin KDE tilantarvetta en osaa arvioida.

----------

## Maumau

Eikös asennuksessa pysty karsimaan turhat softat/paketit pois? Ettei tarvi KDEtä kaikilla kuorrutuksilla asentaa.

EDIT:

Mitenkäs tuon fluxboxin pystyisi asentamaan, kun ei ole laajakaistaa, vaan yhteys on kännykän kautta USB-piuhalla. Ei pysty apt-getiä käyttämään...

----------

## Obi-Lan

Pystyyhä ne. Itse lähden yleensä siitä pisteestä, että asennan aina vain täysin pakolliset paketit ja lähden sitten asennettuun systeemii buutattuani asentelemaan loppuja.

----------

## unforcer

Kannattaa varmana kääntää esim. distcc:llä tai sitten kokonaan toisella koneella paketit(optimoidut) valmiiksi ja sitten dumpata ne kiintolevylle. Tietä oikein mitenkä se käytännössä on mahdollista, mutta näin teoriassa ainakin? 

Helpoin tietysti on hankkia 50e kunnollinen kone.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maumau

Sattui olemaan tuossa Kubuntu 6.06:n romppu, ei jaksanut edes tekstipohjainen asennus käynnistyä. :) Yritän nyt saada DSL:n wörkkimään.

----------

## micko

DSL on kyllä semmoinen purkkaviritys, että oikein pelottaa. Joskus sillä yritin jotain hyödyllistä tehdä, mutta eipä siitä mitään tullut.

Sanoisin, että Debian on oikea valinta tuolle koneelle. KDE voi olla hieman raskas, mutta kyllä sekin kai toimii. Itse olen muutaman Debianin Xfce:llä virittänyt vastaavan tasoisiin koneisiin ja ne ovat ainakin toimineet hyvin.

----------

## Maumau

Jaksaakos Debianin asennus käynnistyä? Kaikki Live CD:t, joita olen kokeillut ovat heittäneet erroria, mistäs se johtuisi? BIOS? Tai ei kone vaan jaksa...

Jos asentaa Debianin Xfce:llä, eikös Fluxboxin paketin voi ladata erikseen, ja asentaa sitten kun asennus on valmis?

----------

## pussi

auttaisi kyllä tietää millaista erroria sieltä tulee :)

mistään koneen jaksamisesta ei kyllä pitäisi olla kyse.

----------

## micko

 *Maumau wrote:*   

> Jaksaakos Debianin asennus käynnistyä? Kaikki Live CD:t, joita olen kokeillut ovat heittäneet erroria, mistäs se johtuisi? BIOS? Tai ei kone vaan jaksa...
> 
> Jos asentaa Debianin Xfce:llä, eikös Fluxboxin paketin voi ladata erikseen, ja asentaa sitten kun asennus on valmis?

 

Kyllä Debianin asennus jaksaa, jos koneesta löytyy 256 megaa rammia. Olen asentanut Sargen 64 megatavun rammillakin ja 32 megan rammilla pelkkää debootstrappia käyttämällä. Kyseessä ei ole livecd vaan ihan pelkkä asennuslevy.

----------

## unforcer

http://fluxbuntu.org/ löytyy vielä.

----------

## Sakarias

Kyllä tuollaisella olen Red Hattia (6,7.3,8,9) joskus pyörittänyt. Monet asennuslevyt vaativat väh. 256Mt muistia ennenkuin suostuvat käynnistymään. swap osio kovalevyllä voi auttaa. tuolla koneella ei varmaan kannata kääntää qt3 tai kdelibs. Mutta saahan Gentoon asennettua myös binaareista. yrittäisin gentoon minimal CD:tä ja valmiiksikäännettyjä paketteja. Portage täyttää jo niin paljon levyä, että se pitää pakata tai hommata toinen isompi levy.

----------

